# Canon is the preferred camera



## Don Haines (Mar 18, 2015)

it seems that Canon cameras have the best grips....


----------



## jrista (Mar 18, 2015)

Guess she didn't like being photographed.  At least all she took was the camera, and not an arm, or a leg...little snack for later...


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe it thinks that being a photographer is a better gig than being king of the jungle!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2015)

Clearly the photographer ticked the wrong box when ordering his lens. He meant 100-400L but checked 16-35L.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2015)

;D Ha Ha Ha 


Thanks for posting, Don.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 18, 2015)

I would be lion if I did not feel a little pride in this.


----------



## K (Mar 18, 2015)

That's what happens when you try and photograph a lion with a wide angle lens. You have to get too close.

Next time, they might want to try using a 6D and shoot remotely with wifi. Or, get a 400mm or greater lens and shoot from the top of a Range Rover.

8) ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 18, 2015)

Canon confirms compatibility with OS X Lion


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2012/12/09/lioness-turns-the-tables-on-wildlife-photography/



> Some damage was sustained by the camera [5DMkII] and lens; some plastic covering on the front of the lens was loosened and the lens itself needed a good clean, but apart from that Ed says that ‘you would never know that a lion had carried it’. However, it wasn’t all plain sailing as the camera will currently not switch on!



So we can deduce that the 5D2 is not sealed against lioness spittle. 

The lens (16-35 f/2.8L) seemed to survive lion drool better.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 18, 2015)

Jaw force of lion certainly can dent a camera. 

You need an ultra-wide for the uvula/palate/dentition shot. Madame, your dental hygiene is impeccable, except for some mysterious RED paint on the glossal side of the canines.


----------



## martti (Mar 18, 2015)

We will see this picture again in Canon marketing material. Unless they are complete idiots of course.
Nobody disciplines those cats so they go totally off limits not respecting private property.
Could you sue her?


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2015)

martti said:


> We will see this picture again in Canon marketing material. Unless they are complete idiots of course.
> Nobody disciplines those cats so they go totally off limits not respecting private property.
> Could you sue her?



Dunno, but she's got good taste.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> it seems that Canon cameras have the best grips....



This is great material for Canon promoting remote wildlife shooting with the built-in wifi of the 6d :->


----------



## martti (Mar 18, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > We will see this picture again in Canon marketing material. Unless they are complete idiots of course.
> ...



Lions copulate two hundred times a day whe it is the time.
Now get a shot of the male carrying a selfie stick.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone else think this was a setup shot? Lion on the edge of what appears to be a gravel road, as in a wild animal park. Was it also taken with a wide angle lens?

The Lion is not very sleek and does not have smooth fur as I'd expect a wild one to have. Zoo animals often look a bit scraggly.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2015)

martti said:


> Lions copulate two hundred times a day whe it is the time.



Wow, and I thought I was good


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2015)

*r*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Does anyone else think this was a setup shot?



Nope, I'm a trusting type.

But now that you mention it, the background does look like an animal park, it's always difficult to mask as I know from my own zoo photography. I don't think the look of the animal itself can be interpreted in any direction though.


----------



## martti (Mar 20, 2015)

That is an ex-wulf. A stiff.


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > Lions copulate two hundred times a day whe it is the time.
> ...



hahahahaha.


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Does anyone else think this was a setup shot? Lion on the edge of what appears to be a gravel road, as in a wild animal park. Was it also taken with a wide angle lens?
> 
> The Lion is not very sleek and does not have smooth fur as I'd expect a wild one to have. Zoo animals often look a bit scraggly.



This seems in the wild to me. It is not true that wild lions would have smoother fur than captive ones. BUT I think the camera is photoshopped. But maybe not. I was shooting lions in Etosha and set up one camera on tripod outside my car at a waterhole. Some photo opportunity arose a point about 50 meters away and I drove there to get a photo with the second camera and after 5 minutes noticed that a lioness was steadily approaching the camera at the first location. I had to rush back/honk to get the lioness to back off. They are very inquisitive and playful.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 20, 2015)

> If a monkey can do it a lion can do it better. I need better light and a nice background, I'll move it over here. There, perfect. Oh wait, I have no thumbs or fingers. Anyone got a phone or tablet?


----------



## martti (Mar 20, 2015)

Google is your friend. The photographer's name is Ed Hetherington and there are more pictures here:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/29/lion-steals-camera-takes-pictures_n_2211996.html


----------



## martti (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a thought: The USM focusing motor whines at 30 kHz while _Lions have an extraordinary ability to hear sounds that come from many different frequencies. They can detect frequencies that range from 55 Hz up to 79 kHz._. It might have been the ultrasound that attracted the lionesse's curiosity.

I've noticed some dogs get jumpy when I try to take their picture at a close range.
This in fact gave me the idea.


----------

